# 2001 740il or 750il sport and special editions?



## CocDiezel (Aug 19, 2008)

I may be purchasing a 2003 540i M-sport, but was also intersted in a 2001 740il or 750il. How can you tell if it has the sport package? Also, is there any special editions on these like the 540i M-sport has?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

If it has the sport package, it will have a 3 spoke steering wheel, a step tronic transmission, sport suspension, glossly black window trim, and 18" M-Spoke wheels.

Some have the step tronic transmission, but do not have a three spoke steering wheel.

Some non-sports have M-Spoke wheels and are still labeled as "sports" by their sellers, they are not sports.

Real sports are hard to come by.

They have a special edition, I guess you would say, of the E38 7 Series in 2001. It was called the Highline-Edition. It had creme seats with either navy or green piping, carpet, and dashboard. They also have a leather covered console and dash.

These are extremely rare.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

+1. Sport package cars have the "shadowline" exterior, or no chrome around the windows, etc. The Sport package Vavona red wood interior is more red than the standard Walnut brown. These two things are cosmetic and easiest to see (in for sale ads, etc) plus they are pricey to do after the fact, so if you see these, it would give you an indication that you are _probably_ looking at a Sport. (Or a car that someone spent alot of money to make look like a Sport.) Keep in mind, the i Sport and the iL Sport have different features. The i Sport is the true version with the different gear ratio/differential that the iL Sport lacks.

The last 540 E39 (2003) had the distinct body features. I think in comparison, the 01s E38s are easy to spot because they have body painted lower rockers and mirros (instead of matte black on 95-00).

I guess you could call these special editions... Two tone with oyster beige interior









And the Highline Package (with matching green or blue piping on the seats)

















And a unique color label









Also a very hard to find feature, wood inlays


----------



## Ronniedees69 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Highline*



BmW745On19's said:


> If it has the sport package, it will have a 3 spoke steering wheel, a step tronic transmission, sport suspension, glossly black window trim, and 18" M-Spoke wheels.
> 
> Some have the step tronic transmission, but do not have a three spoke steering wheel.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information....I had just purchased a 2001 740il with the creme seats with the navy stiching because it was unique. The independent dealer apparently didn't realize the car that he had. I guess I just got lucky.


----------

